# ghost mice...



## Mouse (May 24, 2011)

I can't find any decent torrents for their albums. can anyone help?


----------



## katbastard (May 24, 2011)

have you ever used soul seek? tons of hard to find shit on there, if you search folk punk collect on pirate bay it has 2 ghost mice albums, pretty hot split and the debt of the dead


----------



## bradupsthepunx (May 24, 2011)

go to google and type in "site:mediafire.com ghost mice" and that should get you plenty of links to download .rar archives of alot of their albums.


----------



## Mouse (May 24, 2011)

sweet google tip. I was wondering how one could find mediafire stuff more easily. thanks!


----------



## bradupsthepunx (May 24, 2011)

i use it for nearly all my music downloading needs. glad i could help.


----------



## lalt (May 30, 2011)

if you google an album and put in ".rar".. but it's pretty much the same as finding it on media fire, it just brings up a few other download site choices.


----------



## bradupsthepunx (May 30, 2011)

right onnn


----------

